# Looking for a 5.1 Speaker system for my TV



## johnybravojr (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Toshiba 24" LED TV. The in-built speaker vibrates and sounds horrible at high volumes. Please suggest me a decent 5.1 system(I have a Onida DVD player, so don't want the Home Theater set). The TV plays full HD, has an Optical/digital Audio output, HDMI and is equipped with DIVX & Dolby Digital.

Please suggest me a decent(I am not a hardcore audio lover; just want to experience crisp sound and surround sound) speaker system between Rs.3000-5000. Please also advice me about what audio output I should use(Optical or HDMI).


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 20, 2011)

<BUMP>

I desperately need some help, please!


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Logitech Z506 5.1 Speaker@5K


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

pravinbv said:


> Dont know the specific models for 5.1 but i have 2.1 channel Altec Lancing speakers. and i really reccomend any model from Altec Lancing. Its much much better than dumb Artis speakers and also* better than Creative and Logitech. Just give a try.*



Altec Lansing is good but that doesn't mean Creative and Logitech is bad.Speaker quality depends upon model not brand specific.Also check some reviews before you comment.


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys, but I'm too noob that I don't even know if the multimedia speakers can be used with a TV/DVD Player... I've looked into Creative and Logitech sites. And even Philips, Sony, etc. Most have a Home Theater with DVD Player(which I don't want) or say Multimedia Speakers like in Creative and Logitech. Please clarify!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

Logitech Z506 @5K (it was 4.5K a few weeks ago  )


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 23, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Logitech Z506 @5K (it was 4.5K a few weeks ago  )



Pardon my ignorance(read: absolutely dumb with the terms), but is there a difference between a 'Multimedia Speaker' and a 'Home Theater Speaker'? I checked out Creative as well, and this is what I have observed. Logitech Z506 says, "Multiple inputs let you connect your *PC, game console, iPod®, DVD player*, and *more*", while Creative Inspire T6100 says, "Experience the most engaging audio in your games and movies with the Creative Inspire T6100. Two-way front speakers feature a tweeter and mid-range driver for hi-fi sound on your _*desktop PC or home theatre setup*_".

So, what should I look into when buying a 5.1 speaker setup to make sure the speakers can be hooked up to my TV. And, do I need an Amplifier as well along with the speakers? Finally, I'm curious about the digital/optical audio thingy. Is it superior/inferior to a HDMI Audio connection? I guess, for my budget, I won't be able to get a HDMI-capable 5.1 speaker set. Thanks!

Here is what the Manual says:


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 25, 2011)

<BUMP> Help, anyone?


----------



## johnybravojr (Sep 29, 2011)

<BUMP>


----------



## Nipun (Sep 29, 2011)

If you can, get speakers from any of your friends or relatives for a testing & try to hook them in your PC. If it works, then I am sure all 5.1 speakers will also work..


----------



## wraj (Oct 5, 2011)

***Home Theatre Setup : CD/DVD Players + Speaker System (be it 2.1 or 5.1 or 7.1) + A/V Receivers in some case

***Multimedia Speakers/Computer Speakers/PC Speakers : These are the speakers which generally comes in 2.1 or 5.1 configuration with amplifier unit built in (housed in sub-woofer) ... They are basically connected with standard 3.5 mm audio jack or RCA cables. If you have 3.5 mm/RCA output from your TV, then you can buy any of the speakers in this category.One can also pair up with CD/DVD players as they have it all the related input/output function. Best way is to get connected it with TV, so that when playing anything out of your CD/DVD, then you dont have to juggle it with the connections.

connection should be something like this, CD/DVD > TV > Speakers


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks wraj! You've cleared a little bit of the cloud coughing up my brain.. I'll take the Spec. sheet while I go auditioning for a Home Theater... Looking for good offers for the festive season round the corner!


----------



## wraj (Oct 5, 2011)

Frankly speaking, most of the mainstream home theatre that you come to see in the showrooms like Philips, Sony, Samsung etc aren't worth the penny except some models. Its always better to buy CD/DVD player separately and match them with the multimedia speakers of your liking. The speaker that comes with them may look good and may have brand appeal, but cant satisfy till real deal when it comes to sound quality.

Since  your budget is around 5K, you can have a decent speaker at this price (just fumble through the different threads that discusses the same). 

If connection comes to be the problem, then you always have wires available for it like Stereo (3.5mm) to RCA and vice versa.


----------



## Minion (Oct 6, 2011)

go with logitech z506 for 4,500


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 7, 2011)

Minion said:


> go with logitech z506 for 4,500



Darn it... It doesn't come with a 'Remote'. So is Creative T6100. Wouldn't be a problem for a PC, but for TV, I prefer a 'Remote' so I don't have to walk up to the TV to control the volume..


----------



## wraj (Oct 7, 2011)

Since you'll be having the sound output from TV itself, so it will be TV's remote that will be controlling the audio piece ... You can keep the speaker's volume calibrated at constant volumes (maybe 70-80%)

Just think of something like TVs speaker being replaced by your 5.1 channel speakers with proper connection ...

PS : I think its market gimmickry which has bugged you down as many as other users.


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> Darn it... It doesn't come with a 'Remote'. So is Creative T6100. Wouldn't be a problem for a PC, but for TV, I prefer a 'Remote' so I don't have to walk up to the TV to control the volume..



No problem dude change volume through T.V remote.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 8, 2011)

Minion said:


> No problem dude change volume through T.V remote.


TV Cannot control volume when a device is plugged in "Audio Out", and I guess OP won't take wires from inside the TV....! But maybe in different some other TVs, volume still can be controlled..


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 9, 2011)

Nipun said:


> TV Cannot control volume when a device is plugged in "Audio Out", and I guess OP won't take wires from inside the TV....! But maybe in different some other TVs, volume still can be controlled..




You're right. I can't control volume when the device is plugged in to the TV. I just checked it with a Stereo Speaker. The TV's remote only controls the TV's speaker.


----------



## smvgopi75 (Feb 1, 2012)

Logitech Z506 is not worth. As for as Creative the better Model  is T6060 than T6100 & T6200. But Bass is not deep and good in Creative Models. At Present Altec Lansing does not offer any 5.1 Speakers. So for 5.1 speakers setup at budget concern there is no best models available now.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 9, 2012)

Just one Help Needed Guys ....It is not Regarding any Model.....I just Want TO know I have 5.1 Speaker System Which I Got Free With My Sony TV....I Just Want To know That Currently Im Connecting It With My Dvd Player....And Can I Connect Directly With My Tv??....If Yes Then How Can I????


----------

